

Mixpanel (YC S09) Raises Seed Funding From Max Levchin And Michael Birch - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/11/mixpanel-funding-birch-levchin/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
siong1987
Congratulations, Suhail.

~~~
suhail
Thanks :-)

------
elfred
Congratulations Tim and Suhail

------
johnl
That's a market that hasn't seen any consolidation but quite a lot of
competition. It will be interesting to see what they can do and how they are
going to approach it..

------
ALee
Another reason why you should use MixPanel, besides that they're gonna want to
make you money.

------
gustaf
That's great news!

